# General > Biodiversity >  Migrating Frogs?

## jo bowd

Driving home over Camster Cairns road at around midnight, last night, there were frogs everywhere, sitting in the rain puddles at the side of the road. Do they have mass migrations, does anyone know? There must have been hundreds of them and they were all along the road from Watten to Camster, We drove home doing our best to avoid as many as possible but must have squished some.

And for the smartiepants out there, by frogs I mean the amphibious variety not French tourists.

----------


## Dadie

They are going backto the pond they were spawned in.
To make more frog spawn  :Grin:

----------


## pat

Have noticed that on the nights of 21 June frogs appear by the hundreds on the roads, all determined they are going somewhere - they seem to have a death wish jumping into the path of vehicles, if you watch as you drive along you will see all the light patches where they have been squashed.  
You will see frogs leaping around on other nights but the night of 21st June they seem to be out celebrating the shortest night or longest day.
Would really like to know the reason as the frogs seem to do this in different parts of the country all on the same night.

----------


## Kenn

We need folk out with buckets, signs up or a frog underpass I'm thinking.

----------

